
The Credit Card Prank - olalonde
http://www.zug.com/live/83057/The-Credit-Card-Prank.html
======
noonespecial
I always thought the signature was more about attribution rather than
security. It's the thing that keeps you from later claiming that you had no
knowledge of the transaction.

~~~
arikrak
They can check the signature if you challenge a transaction. If it doesn't
match, that supports your claim, otherwise it weakens it.

------
lifeformed
Some other signatures to try:

\- VOID

\- this is a stick up

\- <a large swastika>

\- I do not agree to pay these charges

\- <the name of your waiter>

------
dawernik
i think the reality is that if it's signed, however you choose to sign it, it
protects the merchant from a chargeback ... Although, signing it with a stick
figure is interesting. I wonder if the bank would consider that negligent if
you decided to contest the charge.

If you had real guts, you'd contest the Mariah Carey charge. Seems like you
have a strong case that you aren't her.

